# Broken Azure Ford Transit Connect EV - transmission?



## Boulder Hybrids (Jan 30, 2013)

A customer towed in their Azure Transit connect EV. Vehicle turns on, put in gear, motor spins but no movement. Transmission (or something under the hood) sounds very broken, like marbles banging around. Only 14,000 miles on vehicle.

Anyone seen tranny failure on this car before?
https://youtu.be/DoHzPl263W8


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

I've heard that ice patches are not that transmissions best friend.
At the moment, replacements are still available at:

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=eGearDrive


----------



## Boulder Hybrids (Jan 30, 2013)

I was able to pull the transmission (actually a very simple 1 speed reduction gearbox "eGearDrive") out of the vehicle. 
BTW, it's quite a PITA to remove the tranny on this car so hopefully you never have to do it.

I took it apart, the only issue seems to be the diff grenaded. The diff is made by Eaton, but they could not help me.

Anybody know where to buy service parts for the Borg Warner EV Gearbox, specifically the Eaton diff they use? The rest of the gearbox appears fine.


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

Just put another one in and be done with it: http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=eGearDrive654


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a friend who got some excess inventory from the BW factory. He likely can give you a better deal. PM me if you want.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Is it only that stubby spider shaft that is broken? 

Looks like it would be easy to machine a shaft out of some decent metal instead of that cast crap--that's a job for a piece of forged or rolled steel, not a casting.


----------



## Vanquizor (Nov 17, 2009)

kennybobby said:


> Is it only that stubby spider shaft that is broken?
> 
> Looks like it would be easy to machine a shaft out of some decent metal instead of that cast crap--that's a job for a piece of forged or rolled steel, not a casting.


+1000% I regularly road race with diffs that have much worse looking gears than that... Get yourself a new roll pin and go!


----------



## Boulder Hybrids (Jan 30, 2013)

If I cannot buy the broken diff shaft I may just have someone locally machine it. I think it is $illy to replace the entire gearbox considering the rest of it looks fine.


----------



## Boulder Hybrids (Jan 30, 2013)

I found a local transmission/diff guy and he was able to match up a diff pin that was "close enough" from an early 2000's Ford Focus and he got the diff all back together and working again.

Now I need new axle seals (for gearbox, both sides). Does anyone have a part number for the axle seals?


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

I have the same issue Boulder! Were you ever able to resolve this and get the Azure Transit Connect up and running again? I'm at my wit's end.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Conrad787 said:


> I have the same issue Boulder! Were you ever able to resolve this and get the Azure Transit Connect up and running again? I'm at my wit's end.


Where are you based? We have a few Borg Warner gearboxes that we might sell.


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

Bethesda, Maryland. 
Give me a couple hours, I will post a video demonstrating the "crunching" sound I'm experiencing in the Azure TCE.


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> Where are you based? We have a few Borg Warner gearboxes that we might sell.


Hi Kevin,

Thank you for reply. Unfortunately I checked the switch you mentioned right below the passenger glovebox, but the switch was not tripped and was not causing the issue. Here's a detailed video of the "crunching" sound I'm experiencing upon acceleration:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gi5ur75iy3..._5843.MOV?dl=0

Any ideas?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Conrad787;973633[url said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gi5ur75iy3..._5843.MOV?dl=0[/url]
> 
> Any ideas?


This link doesn't work for me  but it does in the other thread (here).


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

Try this one:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gi5ur75iy3aeqly/IMG_5843.MOV?dl=0


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello Kevin and other readers on this thread,

Please view this updated video from over the weekend. I lifted the front of the car up and crawled underneath while someone else pressed on the accelerator. You can hear the crunching/rubbing/clicking sound I am experiencing that results in only 1 MPH acceleration. Any idea what part might have failed resulting in this sound??

https://youtu.be/M_9XVs0TZY0

Thank you,
Conrad


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

ALL,
Sorry I'm late to the party...This problem with the shaft inside the planetary/transmission, is this a common occurrence? Since I'm taking ownership soon, would it be a smart idea to pull that shaft and replace with something more stout, or leave and drive see what happens?


----------



## Boulder Hybrids (Jan 30, 2013)

Customer has decided not to invest any more into this van. If anyone is looking for an EV project or donor parts it's on Ebay (Oct 8, 2018) http://ebayitem.com/263980893457 NO RESERVE!


----------



## FixIT Mobile Tech (Nov 18, 2021)

Weisheimer said:


> I've heard that ice patches are not that transmissions best friend.
> At the moment, replacements are still available at:
> 
> http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=eGearDrive


----------



## FixIT Mobile Tech (Nov 18, 2021)

Conrad787 said:


> Try this one:
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted


Hello I’m expecting this problem. My Mechanic can’t find any of these parts does anyone know where I can find


----------



## FixIT Mobile Tech (Nov 18, 2021)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> Where are you based? We have a few Borg Warner gearboxes that we might sell.


Do you happen to have any available


----------



## FixIT Mobile Tech (Nov 18, 2021)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> Where are you based? We have a few Borg Warner gearboxes that we might sell.


Do you have any available


----------



## FixIT Mobile Tech (Nov 18, 2021)

Conrad787 said:


> Try this one:
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted


Do you know where I can find one?


----------

